# Fall of the 14th Kingdom (OOC)



## Arkhandus (Jul 21, 2008)

Here's the Out-Of-Character discussion thread for my Fall of the 14th Kingdom (Fot14K) campaign, running on Sundays from 9 pm Eastern Standard Time to 11 pm or 12 am EST each week.

We're still looking for a few more players, as noted in the recruiting thread.  The IC discussion thread is up in the Singing Swordfish subforum.  I'll post here any reminders of sessions, and some background or recap info, as well as any notices of when I might need to cancel a session.

The first session ran on July 13th, with Slassz and Irthos meeting in a jail cell after samurai arrested the two reptilians for 'suspicious activity' around town, in the village Doraiku Mura.  They were sent out in the morning, accompanied by the samurai Doraiku-Mizo Murakai, to track down the actual thieves who stole an heirloom from the Doraiku manorhouse.

After a day's trek and slaying some animals that attacked them, and a giant spider, the three caught and slew one of the thieves, who nearly killed Irthos and Murakai with his surprise attack.  This thief was a half-orc.  The second thief, a human, was found near the giant spider, already dead and wrapped up in a web, hanging up in a tree.

The two reptilian folk looted the thieves' corpses and went back to Doraiku Mura to rest for the night, while Murakai returned the stolen heirloom to his lord.  Irthos and Slassz spoke a little about Irthos' past and how he came to be a half-dragon who despises his draconic heritage, rejecting Naeron, whom the lizardman Slassz reveres.  This is where the second session left off, on July 20th.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 27, 2008)

Well Arkhandus, seeing as how we're down our only other player... Is there going to be a game tonight?


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 27, 2008)

No, I don't think we'll have a session tonight, since Irthos will be absent.

Haven't had any luck yet with recruiting more players or getting the original players to show up.  Those who were interested from the PbPs I play in didn't have the time for a Sunday night game it seems, though they're interested in a PbP campaign if I run one for T13K or Rinkai Tsukari later.  So I'm still looking for a few more players to recruit for The Fall of the 14th Kingdom.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 28, 2008)

Well, I know you haven't been pleased with the people from the WotC people so far, but would you like me to post a recruiting there again?

Also, are you going to post in "Gamers seeking Gamers" or just add to the RECRUITING thread and do some advertising in your sig?

If you'd like, I might be able to talk to some people I know IRL and see if they'd be interested.

Whatever would help...


----------



## Arkhandus (Jul 28, 2008)

I'll be posting in GSG and on the OpenRPG forums, I just keep forgetting about it when I'm on the computer.  The server or coding problems with EN World recently have just made me avoid the site most of the time, and only use it briefly each time, which means I notice less often that I still haven't posted in GSG yet.  Will take care of that tonight, finally.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 22, 2008)

Since we have our only other player back, will we have a session this Sunday (24th)?


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 24, 2008)

Yes, I'll have something for you guys to do in the game session this Sunday.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 25, 2008)

Arghh.  Was planning to finally continue the game tonight, but now I'll be away from the computer for a few hours.  Sorry guys, we'll resume the game next Sunday instead.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey guys, sorry for running late.  I may or may not be able to run the game soon.  I'll post in another hour or two if I'm free by then, otherwise the session will just have to be delayed until next week.  Sorry again.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 1, 2008)

Hoo boy... Well, I'll be back to check in after an hour has passed. Dangit...

Maybe Sunday night isn't the best... Stuff seems to crop up on a regular basis...

And I'll keep refreshing the page after that...
If it's easier for you, we could just postpone the game until next weekend again (though I would like to see more things happen after our 2 sessions...).


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm back online, though EN World's running so slow it took me about 15 minutes to get to this point and post again. -_-

It's odd that I've had so many weekend delays lately, as it used to be my most active time for OpenRPG games.  ;

Anyway, I'll be on OpenRPG for a while to see if you guys show up.  If it's too late now, that's fine, but otherwise we should be able to have a 1-1/2 or 2-hour session now I think.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 1, 2008)

So, I guess you got too busy or tired, and Aramil/Irthos was unresponsive on the OpenRPG Dev II server, so I assume he was away for a few hours.  Thus, the game is delayed for now.

If you two are willing and available on Monday afternoon some time, since it's Labor Day (here in the States), lemme know here if you want to have the Fall of the 14th Kingdom session at some point on Monday, before the regular For More Than Glory session that night.  AFAIK I'll be home all day.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 1, 2008)

Well, I could play from 1-5 today. I'll still make FMTG tonight, either way.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 1, 2008)

D'ya mean Pacific time, or something else?  If so, that leaves about 2 hours at this point, but I still haven't heard from Aramil/Irthos.  You there, Irthos?


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah, sorry. Pacific time. That's my time zone, and it tends to be the only one I think of .

In any case, I will be here for FMTG, though it looks like Fot14K will be postponed until next Sunday. Shame, since I was looking forward to playing around some more with Slassz. And, um, have you reviewed Barook?

I am trying to get some folks I know to join in, just to let you know.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah, looks like it, only another hour or so before I guess you'll be busy with dinner or other stuff.

I've been working on preparatory stuff for both games while I wait, but I can go over Barook now before it slips my mind again. ^_^;


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 2, 2008)

If you guys are available on Tuesday evening, we could try running the session then.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 2, 2008)

Well, I might be able to play tonight... I may have a family thing.

I'll know for sure later and will post when I do.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 2, 2008)

Okay, I can't do a game Tuesday night, at least this week. I'm still good for Sunday, though.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 6, 2008)

I wanted to let you know that I will be late tomorrow... I'm not quite sure how late, but probably not earlier than 8:00. I will be home at some point and will check here and Dev II, but you probably won't see me there before 8 PM PST.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 7, 2008)

Understood.  I'll try to check the server around 6 or 7 to see if Aramil/Irthos drops by there, to let him know if he doesn't already.  Then I'll return around 7:30 or 8 to wait for both of ya so the session can start.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 13, 2008)

Sadly, I may be a bit late this session. I'll make it, just not right at the normal start time... if we actually have one ;-)

I shouldn't be as late as last week, but I really don't know. In any case, see you guys then.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 15, 2008)

I'll be on OpenRPG sometime within the next ten or twenty minutes.  My computer's being a bit annoying, so it took a few resets before I could post this. -_-


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 21, 2008)

I'll be on OpenRPG sometime between 5 and 6 pm PST today, and we'll start the session once both of you arrive.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 29, 2008)

I'll be on OpenRPG in about an hour and a half from when this post was made.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 6, 2008)

I will be on OpenRPG sometime between 6 and 6:30 to see if you guys can show up.  There are a few possible new recruits, but none have submitted characters yet and likely won't be ready to join in until next week or the week after that.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 13, 2008)

I'll be on OpenRPG sometime within the next 15-30 minutes.  Doesn't look like any more new recruits will have characters ready yet.  Arelius might have finished something by next week, but for now it looks like Crazy-san is the only one that has gotten a character more or less finished and checked in, on the OpenRPG forums.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 13, 2008)

Irthos, since you had to leave before we finished the spider encounter stuff, you weren't around to see your XP for the session.  Barook and Adoroar killed the remaining spider and cut you free of its web-cocoon before it could liquefy you with lots more poison.  Next session will start up with when Irthos awakens after Barook's healing.  You got 600 XP for spider-killing, 600 XP for wolf-slaying, and 150 XP for roleplay.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 13, 2008)

And, for the second time, the first thing you see upon waking will be a big, grinning monkey face!


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 19, 2008)

I may run a bit late tonight... Hopefully I won't, but... you never know...


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 20, 2008)

I'll be on OpenRPG within the next half-hour, so around 6 pm PST, give or take 10 minutes.  As usual, show up whenever you all can show up.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 26, 2008)

I may be a bit late again tonight...


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 9, 2008)

Folks, this past week I have had a family emergency. Because of this, I may not make it tonight. Please do not hold up the session because of me. Hopefully, I will make it, or only be a little late.

If I don't make it... Then Ark, Slassz is somewhat sarcastic, puts his survival first, but helps the group out whenever needed. Barook is... well, I think you know how to handle Barook .

Hopefully, I will see you guys tonight.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 9, 2008)

Okay, update time.

I WILL make it tonight. So, see you at 6ish.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the family emergency. O_O  Hope things turned out okay...

Game's still on for tonight unless 2 or more folks don't show up.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 16, 2008)

Folks, Southern California is burning and is getting too darned close to my home. Right after this post, I will be leaving and hoping that my house isn't touched by the fire. I will miss tonight's game FOR SURE. Hopefully, I can update you again soon.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 16, 2008)

Okay, I have an update. The fires have died down in my area and I WILL be at the game tonight.

I think I'll be fine tomorrow also, but only time will tell.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 17, 2008)

Phew.  Good to hear that your house is still intact and all. ^_^

I'll be on OpenRPG sometime between 6-6:30 pm PST tonight.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 17, 2008)

Arkhandus, my OpenRPG is messed up. I'm going to reinstall it. Hopefully it won't take too long.


----------



## Crazy-San (Nov 17, 2008)

Ummm.....the server is down.  we using roleplay Refugees?


----------



## Crazy-San (Nov 17, 2008)

nvm, now i see it again

EDIT: Now I can't log on....


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 17, 2008)

Okay... I'm still having a bunch of trouble... If someone could let me know what's going on... I'm trying to fix my OpenRPG, but to no avail so far.


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 17, 2008)

Graaaagh!  I've been trying for almost an hour now to get on OpenRPG, but it's not working.  It either freezes up when starting, or when trying to browse/connect to the servers.  Also, the OpenRPG website seems to be down right now.  Which, from what Mercenary (one of the OpenRPG devs or something) said before, generally prevents OpenRPG from working until the website is back up from maintenance or whatever.

So, as it seems I'm not the only one having these problems right now, I'm just going to have to cancel tonight's session.  Grrrrr.

I'll try again around 7 PST, and if it's working then, we'll see if we can start the game at that time.  Otherwise, it's cancelled for tonight.  This kind of problem seems to last for a few hours or more when it happens, so I don't expect it to be resolved by 7 or so, but it's remotely possible... -_-


Next time it happens, though, don't try reinstalling.  I've wasted hours of frustration on trying that before when this kind of stupid problem came up out of the blue, and it was a waste of time.  Also, make sure your character files and such aren't deleted in the process of uninstalling/reinstalling; I always save them to a separate folder elsewhere beforehand.


----------



## Crazy-San (Nov 17, 2008)

Dragonwriter said:


> Okay... I'm still having a bunch of trouble... If someone could let me know what's going on... I'm trying to fix my OpenRPG, but to no avail so far.




same here.  I can see the servers it says I connect, but I see no one.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 17, 2008)

Crazy-San said:


> same here.  I can see the servers it says I connect, but I see no one.




Yeah, that is exactly my problem also...

I'm getting nearly done re-installing. Removed everything before your last post, Ark. Oops...

My nodes will be fine, I make sure of that. But, it looks like tonight's game is dead... Unless it clears up within a few minutes, which I doubt.


----------



## Crazy-San (Nov 17, 2008)

damn


----------



## Arkhandus (Nov 24, 2008)

Alright, assuming OpenRPG doesn't go down again tonight (I don't think it will), the game's on in about two hours, give or take half an hour.  I'll be online sometime around 7-7:30 pm Mountain Time, 6-6:30 pm Pacific, and wait around for awhile to see how many folks show up.

Hopefully last week's stupid OpenRPG problem didn't discourage the new player or anyone else.  We'll start once we have 2 or 3 players, not sure which yet.  May just have to run without Irthos again if he doesn't show up, and I have no idea yet if the new player will be around.


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'll be on OpenRPG around 6 pm PST tonight, and we'll wrap up the Shiro Kaga adventure (or at the very least finish going through most of the castle) tonight, then finally move on to the next adventure.


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, that plan went awry. -_-  OpenRPG wouldn't start up for me tonight, so I kept trying and resetting, then uninstalled and reinstalled OpenRPG, but it still isn't working.  The OpenRPG website is functioning, so I don't know what the problem is, but I apparently won't have it working tonight. -_-

I need to try a few more things and see if it just resolves itself by tomorrow, but I have no idea yet if that'll do.  Going to try finding something I can delete from the computer to make more room on the hard drive, on the off chance that's the problem.

So. game's cancelled for tonight unfortunately, while I spend another hour or two trying to fix this. -_- Sorry.

Please tell the new player of tonight's cancellation, since I don't think she checks EN World or knows of this thread.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 7, 2008)

Folks, assuming OpenRPG doesn't go down tonight, in all likelihood, I will be late for tonight's game. I should be on between 6:30-7 PM PST.


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, I still can't seem to get OpenRPG working, so I can't run the game tonight.  Sorry folks.  I'll keep trying to find the problem and fix it.  Been busy this week so I couldn't spend as much time as I'd have liked on trying stuff to fix the OpenRPG problem.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 14, 2008)

Assuming Arkhandus has got his OpenRPG working again and we are having a game tonight, I will probably be a bit late. I should be on no later than 7 PM PST, but one can never be sure...

EDIT: I managed to get a couple people on the OpenRPG Forums interested and one guy (screen name- starchaserva) was going to start working up a PC even. Whether or not I am on time and there's a game, would someone please be sure to be on around 6 PM PST to let them know what's going on? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Crazy-San (Dec 14, 2008)

I'll most likely be there


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry but I haven't worked out the problem yet.  I've cleared over a gig of hard drive space and it hasn't helped.  I've tried messing with OpenRPG and it hasn't helped.  Python just won't run.  I'm going to try uninstalling and reinstalling AGAIN and just hope that somehow fixes this idiotic problem.  I still have no idea why it stopped working in the first place, dangit.


----------



## Crazy-San (Dec 15, 2008)

Have you tried running the debug program to see if that can give you any idea what is wrong?


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, I finally got it working after another complete uninstall-reinstall of OpenRPG/Python/wxPython.  Still dunno what was screwing it up before.  The game resumes.


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey folks, sorry I didn't post the treasure and XP sooner as I had intended.  I'll be on OpenRPG in a few minutes.  Here's the XP that hadn't been given out yet.  I'll mention this again on OpenRPG, since I'm posting it so late.

Adoroar: 1,915 XP
Barook: 1,915 XP
Irthos: 1,200 XP
Phyi: 1,715 XP
Slassz: 1,915 XP

I'll post the treasure soon, once I get it all totalled up.  Also, this XP is just from the time you've spent inside the main castle building, I still have to re-check how many zombies and stuff you fought in the rest of the area.


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 29, 2008)

I'll be on OpenRPG sometime within the next half-hour or hour, not sure exactly when.  Once we have 3 or 4 people ready, I'll open the game room to start.  Assuming folks aren't too busy/absent to play today, anyhoo.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 29, 2008)

Once you finish up the extra treasure stuff, I can finish the division. Also, I'd need to know what we pulled out of the Lord's chamber.

Since Barook picked up Brew Potion as his latest feat, he'll start making those. I wanted to know if we're sticking with the "Craft Wondrous Item is necessary for making variant potions" rule in Complete Arcane. If not, he'll make his banana potions. If so, he'll just make the regular vials of liquid.


----------



## Crazy-San (Dec 29, 2008)

sorry I wasn't here....my router crapped out and I just got the new one hooked up a few minutes ago.  I should be there for FMTG tonight


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 30, 2008)

Don't worry about that bit in Complete Arcane.  I won't require any extra feats to make banana "potions" beyond Brew Potion itself.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 30, 2008)

Arkhandus said:


> Don't worry about that bit in Complete Arcane.  I won't require any extra feats to make banana "potions" beyond Brew Potion itself.




Excellent. Thanks a bunch! Now Barook can begin the really good experiments... BWAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Aramil Siannodel999 (Jan 3, 2009)

Magical Bannana potions... what next?


----------



## Aramil Siannodel999 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey, did I show last sunday?


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 5, 2009)

No, you did not.

The group finished checking the upper floors of the castle and found an old man that had the Mizurei-Tenka rod, and took it from him after beating up the old mage (he started it).  After that the group left Shiro Kaga and returned to Pao Yuga Mura, meeting with Faushu Hashimi again, getting paid, and accepting a new job, that requires going to the capitol of the prefecture (state or province).  We left off once the meeting was over.

Oh, and Irthos nearly died the week before, again.  From a poison needle trap, he took a lot of Constitution damage.  He's healing slowly, but will recover before the group gets to the big city.

Anyway, I'll be on OpenRPG sometime within the next hour, maybe closer to half an hour from now, to see who's around and start up the session once we have enough folks.

In the meantime, I've gotta finishing checking the treasure, XP, and such and see what of it still needs to be posted.  I'll update this post when I have that stuff done.  Sorry I didn't finish it earlier in the week, I've been busy.

Edit:
Some of the loot so far...Hashimi will arrange buyers for the wines during tonight's session....Much of this stuff, besides the weapons and armor, will likely need to be sold in a bigger town, though Hashimi can arrange for that while you're gone, if you don't want to buy wagons and horses to haul the stuff to the prefectural capitol with you.

* 10 bottles of sake from the Akasta Winery in the nearby village of Hamurasha, 53 years old
* 1 bottle of Kinrisari white wine, brewed 80 years ago
* 1 bottle of Ceomyrian red wine, aged 94 years
* 1 small steel mirror, as listed in the Player's Handbook (value 10 gp)
* 1 large silver mirror, decorated with gold, 3 feet wide by 6 feet tall, suitable as an arcane focus for scrying spells (value 1,500 gp)
* Cloth-of-gold sheets (value 350 gp)
* gold candelabra (value 400 gp)
* 2 gold candlesticks for multiple candles (value 90 gp each)
* 4 paintings of former Lords and Ladies of the Kaga clan, with golden frames (value 200 gp each, if you could find a buyer)
* 1 fine mahogany desk with gold-inlaid patterns (value 800 gp)
* 1 pair of magic bracers
* 3 unmarked gourds of fragrant magic fluid
* 1 spellbook written in a mix of Draconic and Tsukari
* 1 spell component pouch
* 1 dagger
* 5 pink pearls (3 worth 100 gp each, 2 worth 90 gp each)
* 184 gold pieces
* 131 silver pieces
* 81 copper pieces
* 1 Masterwork Large Longsword (Dao)
* 1 Masterwork Large Scalemail Armor
* 1 Masterwork Large Heavy Steel Shield
* 4 Masterwork Longswords (Dao)
* 3 Masterwork Scalemail Armor
* 1 Masterwork Studded Leather Armor
* 3 Masterwork Heavy Steel Shield
* 20 waterskins
* 20 trail rations

and sorry, I'll have to dig up the rest of the stuff from older session logs



Treasure of Irthos' alone, assuming he doesn't choose to share some with those who've saved his life a few times so far (most of it's from the treasure chest he busted open that then shot him with a poisoned needle):

* 514 gold pieces
* 108 platinum pieces
* 6 freshwater pearls (average value of 10 gp each)
* 3 silver pearls (value 110 gp each)
* 1 decorated gold hairband (value 40 gp)
* 1 gold belt clip (bearing the Kaga clan's crest of a wave crashing over a mountain, value 20 gp)
* 3 decorative gold rings (value 35 gp each)
* 1 golden hairclip for a lord's topknot (value 10 gp)
* 1 bracelet of twined silver strands (value 15 gp)
* 2 silver combs (value 25 gp each)
* 4 carnelian gems (average value of 45 gp each)
* 1 large aquamarine gem (value 600 gp)
* 2 amethyst gems (value 70 gp each)


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 19, 2009)

I'll be on OpenRPG to run the game sometime within the next half-hour or less.  Just finishing some preparations and munching on an early dinner.

I'll finish the treasure-update above sometime in the next few days, jus thave some other stuff to finish first for RL matters.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 2, 2009)

Sorry I hadn't gotten that treasure stuff done yet, but I'll see if I can finish it tonight or tomorrow.  Just been so busy these past few weeks.

I'll be on OpenRPG to start the game in about half an hour.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 8, 2009)

I will not be making the game tomorrow night...

Sorry.


----------



## Crazy-San (Feb 8, 2009)

that sucks.

In other news, I got my avatar working


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah.  I'll be NPCing Slassz and Barook tonight......  Oh well.

I'll be on OpenRPG sometime in the next 15 minutes.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey folks, sorry about this, but I'm going to have to cancel tonight's session (and I won't be able to run For More Than Glory tomorrow night).  I have a project to finish up over the next few days and I just can't spare any more time for gaming until it's done.  There's just too much reading and writing left to do.

The game should be on for next week.  If someone can go on OpenRPG and let Lindranis/Phyi know, it'd be appreciated.  I don't know if she ever reads or checks the forum.  I'll try logging on for a minute later on to inform her, but I dunno when.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 2, 2009)

Ummmm.... Ark? Where are you???

It's about a 1/2 hour past start time and Mako, Lin and I are just sitting in the Dev II lobby, praying you're going to show sometime soon...


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 3, 2009)

I ran around 45 minutes late or something, but we started the game a minute or two after I got there.  Apologies.

Hopefully Adoroar and Irthos will be present at the next session, since things went slowly with just 3 players.  I'll give out XP to those two for the past few sessions next time they show up.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 9, 2009)

Ark,
Mako, Lindranis and I waited in the Dev II lobby until 7:15 Pacific time, waiting for you to show up. There was no sign of Adoroar or Irthos. After an hour and fifteen minutes, we decided to call it quits.

Hopefully nothing went wrong for you, but we just got tired. I'm not sure how much longer Mako and Lin stayed on after I left (7:20 Pacific). Hopefully next week goes better.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry folks, this was a DST malfunction.  My family's been distracting me with annoying, stupid little things all day, and I forgot that I'm now on the same time as Pacific Standard Time thanks to Daylight Savings and Arizona not using it.  And I had to go to the bathroom around 7 pm my-time, so when I finally got on OpenRPG around 7:30 or 7:40, nobody was around.  I thought I was only running around half an hour late because of the bathroom break. -_-


----------



## Aramil Siannodel999 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey, guys. Sorry I didn't show last week, but I was grounded because my algebra grade dropped. I would've posted, but ENworld has been locking me out for a while. I'm also posting to tell you that, due to grades, I won't be available for another six weeks or so. I know it sucks, but I don't have a lot of say in the matter. So either someone needs to NPC me or Irthos goes away for a while and returns later (Hopefully earning XP on his travels). Once again, really sorry guys. I can give Ark my character sheet if he needs it.

-Irthos


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 16, 2009)

I'll be on OpenRPG sometime within the next 5 minutes or so, just need to reset my computer.

Irthos will be separating from the group during this session, to go pursue something else off-screen.  If you want to rejoin the group after you have normal computer access again, we can discuss it here or on OpenRPG at that point in time, Aramil.  The same will be done with your PC in For More Than Glory.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm sorry, but I've got a little bad news...

I will not be able to make the next game (Sun Mar. 22).


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 13, 2009)

Hmmm.... I've tried connecting three times, failing each time. So, it seems OpenRPG is down, or at least mine is. Is anyone else having trouble?


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 13, 2009)

Yep, same problem here.  I tried several times to start OpenRPG, rebooting my computer, and nothing.  Pythonw wouldn't respond.  So I tried the OpenRPG website in my browser, and it also won't respond. 

So it looks like the OpenRPG site is down for maintenance or _something_ again, and thus nobody can connect to OpenRPG.  At least this is the first time it's happened in the past month or three, IIRC.  It _really sucked_ during the few months where that happened frequently.

As a result, the game is on hold until either OpenRPG goes back online (which will be some indeterminate time tonight or tomorrow, as past experience indicates), or until next week if Open remains offline too long.  I'll try again to connect around 7:30 PST, then at 8 PST.  Maybe even try at 8:30.  But after that, if OpenRPG isn't back online, I'll have to cancel the session until next Sunday.  


EDIT: Well, it almost worked once close to 8, but nope, still froze when I tried to get a server list.  I'm expecting it to stay unusable for awhile yet.  Anyway, it slipped my mind earlier, but I'll have to eat dinner with the rest of the family since it's Easter, rather than my usual eating-in-my-room-while-using-the-computer-or-TV habit.  So I won't be free for gaming until 9 or 9:30 (it's still not done cooking yet...), whether or not OpenRPG finally starts working before then.

This means I'll be calling off the game for tonight, sorry.
Happy Easter/Passover/whatever, everyone!


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 17, 2009)

I just found out I will be very late tomorrow (can't show until 8 PM Pacific, probably).


----------



## Arkhandus (May 18, 2009)

Session's cancelled, on account of most of us being tired and you not bieng able to show up until later in the evening.  Figured I may as well let the others go and rest rather than start round 2 hours late.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 1, 2009)

Ark, it looks like OpenRPG is down tonight... At least, mine sure won't open.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah, I've been having the same problem for the past 20 minutes or so.  I keep resetting my computer and trying to start up OpenRPG, then pythonw freezes.  The OpenRPG website must be down again.  &*!^$!

I'll try some more around 7 pm and see if it's back up by then.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 1, 2009)

Is anyone else able to connect?  I've been trying off and on in the past 2 hours, and still nuthin'.  Pythonw keeps locking up because it ca't reach the main OpenRPG server/website.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 1, 2009)

No, mine's still down. Hopefully it will be back up tomorrow...


----------



## Zerli (Jul 25, 2009)

Hello!

If you still have slots open, I would be interested in joining your 'Fall of the 14th Kingdom' campaign. My name is Igor, I'm an experienced gamer (10+ years with RPGs, 3rd Ed since it started) and I am more on the RP side of the RP vs hack'n'slash divide. I have no class preferences, usually play bog-standard humans, and tend to good alignments.

On a personal level, I am in my late twenties, I work as a computer consultant, and gaming is my biggest hobby.

Please contact me on my e-mail at igor@irondragongames.com if there is an interest (ENWorld forums are so slow using them for PMs is torture ).

Igor/Zerli


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 9, 2009)

I might be a bit late tonight...

EDIT: And that Andy guy from last week e-mailed me, saying he couldn't join after all.

LATER EDIT: Actually, I'm going to be perfectly on time. Traffic was kind to me.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm going to miss tonight's game... Sorry.


----------



## Crazy-San (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey guess what?  I'm back!  Yay for fixed computer....again....lightning struck a telephone pole or something and my computer got fried....but I'm back up and running.  Ark has filled me in a little bit on what's been going on and I plan of dropping in tonight, even if my character sheet is not completed yet.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 30, 2009)

As a reminder, I will miss tonight's game.


----------



## tomm (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: (OpenRPG, 3.5) RECRUITING for a Sunday game* 
​Official 13 Kingdoms Character Sheet V1.2a (as revised by DM Arkhandus)
Name:  Thomas McCarthy
Player: Cyst Palpitir


Race: Wood Elf
Class: Specialist Wizard (evocation)
Level: 4
ECL: +0 mod/total 1
XPs: 6000 next level

Current DM: Ark
Patron God: Targan Lithmoor (silver lute over a maple leaf)
Alignment:  CG
=================================== 
Str: 8
Dex: 20
Con: 14
Int: 18 (20) for DCs and spells with Spell Caster Prodigy Feat
Wis: 8
Cha: 8
=================================== 
HP: 25
AC: 15 (+5 Dex, +0 Size, +0 Armor, +0 Shield)
Init: +5
Speed: 30 feet
BAB: +2 (+2 Wiz, +5 for ranged)
Mel: +2
Rng: +7
Fort: +3
Refl: +6
Will: +3
=================================== 
Special Abilities 
Race: 

Class: 

Other: 

=================================== 
Feats:  Spellcaster Prodigy (forgotten realms), Increase Ability (Int)

=================================== 
Languages: Common (Tradespeak), Elven (Forestal), goblin (Thusesti), Orc, Draconic

=================================== 
Skills 
Trained or Untrained: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Appraise +4 (=0+4+0) Int 
Balance +5 (=0+5+0)  dexterity 
Bluff +-1 (=0+-1+0) charisma 
Climb -1 (=0-1+0) strength 
Concentration +9 (=7+2+0) Constitution
Craft (Untrained) +4 (=0+4+0) Int
Diplomacy -1 (=0-1 +0) charisma
Disguise -1 (=0-1+0) charisma
Escape Artist +5 (=0+5+0) dexterity
Forgery +4 (=0+4+0) int
Gather Information -1 (=0-1+0) charisma
Heal -1 (=0-1+0) wisdom
Hide +5 (=0+5+0) dexterity
Intimidate -1 (=0-1+0), charisma
Jump -1 (=0-1+0), strength
Listen +3 (=0-1+2) elf +2 Alertness feat familiar) wisdom
Move Silently +5 (=+5+0) dexterity
Perform (list type) -1 (=0-1+0) charisma
Profession (Untrained) -1 (=0-1+0) wisdom
Ride +5 (=0+5+0) dexterity
Search +6 (=0+4+2 elf) Int
Sense Motive -1 (=0-1+0) wisdom
Spot +6 (=2/2 cc+0+2 elf, +2 alertness) wisdom
Survival -1 (=0-1+0) Widsom
Swim -1 (=0-1+0) strength
Use Rope +5 (=0+5+0) dexterity

Trained Only: +X (=Rank + Stat Mod + Other)
Autohypnosis +0 (=0+0+0)
Craft (list type) +0 (=0+0+0)
Decipher Script +9 (=7+4+0) Int
Disable Device +4 (=0+4+0) Int
Handle Animal -1 (=0-1+0) charisma
Knowledge (arcana) +9 (=5+4+0)
Martial Lore +0 (=0+0+0)
Open Lock +5 (=0+5+0) dex
Profession (list type) -1 (=0-1+0) wisdom
Psicraft +0 (=0+0+0)
Sleight of Hand +5 (=0+5+0)dex
Speak Language (list languages, 1 per rank)
Spellcraft +11 (=7+4+0) int
Tumble +8 (=6/2cc+5+0) dexterity
Use Magic Device +1 (=0-1+2 for high spellcraft) charisma
Use Psionic Device +0 (=0+0+0)
=================================== 
Magic Items (location, weight): 

=================================== 
Other Equipment:
Weapons: 
longsword, longbow, 20 arrows
Armor, Clothes: forest green ranger like cloak, dark black high leather boots, green trousers, green double breasted tunic with open collar, 2 vials swimming, 2 vials waterbreathing
----------------------------------- 
Container: backpack

Contents:  sack, spell component parch, spellbook, ink, ink pen, case for maps/scrolls, healer’s kit, antitoxin vial, flint & steel



Container: 

Contents: 


----------------------------------- 
Money 
PP: 200-140 pp = 60
GP: 297
SP: 6
CP: 0
Gems/Other: 0
----------------------------------- 
Load 
Light: 0-26
Medium: 27-53 lbs.
Heavy: 54-80 lbs.
Current: 24 lbs.
===================================
Animals and Companions 

Pack Animal: L
Name Race Type 
HD Hp Init Spd AC 
Atk Dam
SA SQ AL
Saves: F: / R: / W: 
Str Dex Con Int Wis Cha
Skills&Feats:

Packed: (weight)

Load 
Light: 
Medium: 
Heavy: 
Current: 
----------------------------------- 
Riding Animal: 
Name  Horizon Race Type  light riding horse
HD Hp Init Spd AC 3d8+6, 19, 60 ft, 13
Atk Dam 1d4+1
SA SQ AL low-light vision, scent
Saves: F: +5/ R: +4/ W: +2
Str 14 Dex 13 Con 15 Int 2 Wis 12 Cha 6
Skills&Feats:Listen +4, spot +4, endurance, run

Packed: (weight)
Bit and bridle, saddle bag, saddle, rope 50’, 5 sun rods, bedroll, waterskin, 20 arrows

Light: up to 150
Medium: 151-300
Heavy: 300+
Current: 56
===================================
Familiar/Animal Companion(s): 
Name Bull Race Toad Type toad
HD 4 Hp 13 Init +1 Spd  5 AC  (15) 17 (+2 Wizard 4th level) touch 17 flat footed 16
size diminutive +4 to AC….AC against medium size = 21
Atk Dam -
SA SQ AL -, low light vision
Saves: F: +3/ R: +6 / W: +3
Str  1 Dex 12 Con  11 Int 7 (wizard 4th level)  Wis 14 Cha 4
Skills&Feats:Hide +21, Listen +4, Spot +4, tumble +6
Reflex saves (improved evasion) – takes no damage for a save, half for a fail
Familiar can deliver touch spells

Packed: (weight)

===================================
Henchmen/Cohorts/Hirelings: 
Name Race Type 
HD Hp Init Spd AC 
Atk Dam
SA SQ AL
Saves: F: / R: / W: 
Str Dex Con Int Wis Cha
Skills&Feats:


Packed: (weight)

===================================
Magic:  Specialist Wizard Evocation (excluding Enchantment and Necromancy)
Caster Level: 4
Spells per day: 7 (0), 5 (1st lv), 4 (2nd lv)
*memorized one time
**memorized 2x
Lvl 0 Spells: all, resistance*, detect magic**, light*, read magic*, dancing lights*, arcane mark*
Lvl 1 Spells: burning hands**, shield, mage armor*, protection from evil, magic missile**, feather fall, true strike, shocking grasp  
Lvl 2 Spells: scorching ray**, mirror images*, invisibility*, protection for  arrows
Lvl 3 Spells: 
Lvl 4 Spells: 
Lvl 5 Spells: 
Lvl 6 Spells: 
Lvl 7 Spells: 
Lvl 8 Spells: 
Lvl 9 Spells: 

=================================== 
Psionics 
Manifester Level: 
Power Points per day: 
Lvl 1 Powers: 
Lvl 2 Powers: 
Lvl 3 Powers: 
Lvl 4 Powers: 
Lvl 5 Powers: 
Lvl 6 Powers: 
Lvl 7 Powers: 
Lvl 8 Powers: 
Lvl 9 Powers: 
=================================== 
Blade Magic 
Initiator Level: 
Active Stance: 
Readied Maneuvers: 
Number of granted Maneuvers (crusader only): 
Lvl 1 Maneuvers/Stances: 
Lvl 2 Maneuvers/Stances: 
Lvl 3 Maneuvers/Stances: 
Lvl 4 Maneuvers/Stances: 
Lvl 5 Maneuvers/Stances: 
Lvl 6 Maneuvers/Stances: 
Lvl 7 Maneuvers/Stances: 
Lvl 8 Maneuvers/Stances: 
Lvl 9 Maneuvers/Stances: 
=================================== 
Description (include Age, gender, height, weight, physical description): 
200 years old, male, 5 ft, 110 lbs, silver hair, yellowish eyes, thin
===================================
Any FEAT or Spell not in Core Rule I-III needs to have OGC description posted below:
Hail of Stones, 1d4/lv up to 5d4 at 5th, Spell Compendium, no save, no SR
Spell Caster Prodigy (forgotten realms campaign guide), +2 to Intelligence for determining bonus spells and DC checks.
Raised in the Kingdom of Lorlynia, grew up just to the south of the Welyn Lake.   I travel to Adlandran the Capital to learn the arts and craft of the wizard.  Between training I have lived primarily in the forest city of Edenall and have served in many a squirmish to ward off the orcs of Gagruk (Drukan Luk: Large northern territory overrun by orcs that has three major cities and large areas of forest that have
been devastated by the orc occupation.).  One day I will join the Seledyne Rangers full time to defend the Kingdom of Lorylnia.  Gagruk has gone quiet as of late and the city of Edenall is experiencing a lull while the “bloodspitter” breeds more orcs.  While new foul orcs gestate, it is my goal to hone my skills adventuring until I am called back to Edenall to defend the city.  When the lake grows quiet, it is time for training in Adlandran or adventuring.  Now is the time for adventure.  A  human mage named Kadari Trist asked me to accompany him to Rinkai Tsukari.  We have been studying together in Adlandran.   He felt more comfortable traveling with the sea elves of Lorlynia in the company of a Lorylynial elf.  Upon arriving, we parted company and I met Keiren Zhao.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 13, 2009)

Ark, I'm definitely going to miss tonight's game...

EDIT: And I sent you a PM with what Slassz and Tetsu will focus on when fighting the sahuagin, if you guys go on tonight.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 28, 2009)

Ark, Dev II is still down. Which server do you want to use?


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm on *Roleplay Refugees* server right now.  There's hardly anyone using that server at the moment, so it should run smoothly.  If other folks have trouble staying connected to it, though, we'll try the Mayhem Gaming server instead.


----------



## tomm (Sep 28, 2009)

*can't get openRPG to even open*

Are these other servers on OpenRPG?  I can't even get openRPG to open.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 28, 2009)

Hm. Try opening it in Debug mode. Ark and I are both up and on the Roleplay Refugees server.


----------



## tomm (Sep 28, 2009)

I tried the debug mode, a screen flashes us real quick and then nothing.
I tried to click on server and it asks for a passord for the openrpg lobby, that screen at least stays up and responds...is there a boot password?


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 28, 2009)

None that I know of... Does it at least give you the server list? We've moved to Mayhem Gaming now, also.


----------



## tomm (Sep 28, 2009)

It doesn't even get to a server list.  Are you and Ark the only ones getting on or am I the oddball?


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 28, 2009)

Amin and Zoe have connected also... It would seem that you're getting stuck right now... You might need to restart your computer (works for Ark), or try re-opening the regular OpenRPG program. Just don't un-install and re-install it (it will do nothing and take too long).


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 28, 2009)

We've moved to Mayhem Gaming server now, since folks are having trouble staying connected to Roleplay Refugees.  Dragonwriter, Amin, Zoe, and myself have been able to get on OpenRPG just fine.  However, I haven't seen or heard from Adoroar or Phyi tonight, so I dunno if they're having problems or not themselves.

Your computer might be having trouble connecting to the new OpenRPG Metaserver or the OpenRPG website, somehow, but I dunno Tomm.  OpenRPG did move to a Google-based metaserver this week, but I dunno why or how that could be causing a problem.

I think I'll just cancel the session for tonight, dangit.  Too many problems tonight, for some reason.  We'll try again next week, by which point OpenRPG Dev II should be back on the server list or something.  If not, we can connect to it by putting
openrpg.wrathof.com
in the Address bar of the Browse Server screen in OpenRPG.  Dev II is still online, just not connected to the new Metaserver, so it doesn't appear in the server list currently.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 12, 2009)

*10-11-09 XP and Loot*

Alright, sorry for not posting this earlier in the week, but I got heavily sidetracked in the middle of the week.

This stuff will be listed again on OpenRPG before I start today's session, but here's the XP and loot from the most recent sahuagin fight and such.

*XP:*
Adoroar: 1,950
Amin: 1,650
Cyst: 2,100
Phyi: 1,500
Slassz: 1,700
Tetsu: 2,200
Zoe: 1,850

*Group Loot:*
11 Tridents
11 Sahuagin Heavy Crossbows
1 Masterwork Trident
1 Masterwork Sahuagin Heavy Crossbow
108 Crossbow Bolts
1 Suit of Magical +1 Bone Armor (2,170 gp value, weight 20 lbs., light armor, +4 AC, max Dex to AC is +4, armor check -2, arcane spell failure 15%)
1 Oil of Magic Weapon (1st-level caster, 50 gp value)
1 Kelp Scroll of Barkskin and Lesser Restoration (3rd-level divine caster, 300 gp value)
1 Kelp Scroll of Magic Stone (1st-level divine caster, 25 gp value)
1 silver necklace with moonstones (600 gp value)
1 blue diamond pendant on gold chain (2,900 gp value)
1 Tanglefoot Bag (glass orb filled with goo)
4 Thunderstones
1 Antitoxin
195 gold coins
600 silver coins

Also, each PC gets 24 platinum coins and 1 gold coin from Keiren Zhao for the sahuagin heads and one day's patrol.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Oct 25, 2009)

I might be a bit late tonight... Should be no more than half an hour late, but just wanted to let you know, just in case.

EDIT: Okay, I'm home in plenty of time. I'll be on Dev II at the proper time.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Nov 16, 2009)

Ark, I got kicked off Dev II for some reason...

I will keep trying to reconnect, but the last 15 attempts in the past few minutes have done nothing...

If it matters, Tetsu will try to use Tactical Strike and Crusader's Strike as much as possible, with Douse the Flames being his fall-back if neither of those are available. Slassz will keep beating on the trolls, switching to Vigor if people take too many hits.

EDIT: I see Dev II is back on the server list now... But it won't connect for me. As of 8 PM PST...

2nd EDIT: Finally back on. And others are showing back up too. We should be able to continue. And I managed to save a log before we got kicked in case you need one.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Dec 20, 2009)

Ark, I will be out-of-comission for this game as well, up until January 10th. Do you need me to pass Slassz and Tetsu's nodes to you?

Currently, Slassz is ECL 6 and Tetsu is level 5. I think I managed to get you the latest nodes already, but I can get on Dev II this evening. I just can't manage to stick around to game.

If you continue with the Ankheg fight we began last session, Slassz will do his usual routine of Power aura and slicing at the thing. If people aren't hitting regularly, he'll switch to Energy Shield, since that thing is likely to have very high accuracy. And if people go unconscious or look pretty banged up, he'll go to Vigor.

Tetsu will focus on using Crusader's Strike to heal whoever is in the worst shape and nearest to him (due to the 10 ft. range limit). He'll use Tactical Strike as his next choice, followed by Vanguard/Leading the Attack to boost allies. He will be up for regularly shifting position with 5-ft. steps to set up flanks with anyone whenever possible. He will try to use his ranseur as much as possible, keeping the monster at a slight range so it is easier to make a retreat, if it comes to that.


----------



## Arkhandus (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah, I'll be running the session tonight and NPCing Slassz/Tetsu.  Not likely to be a game next week or the week after that, anyway, but I will be trying to get the gaint ankheg fight done tonight.

I'll be using whatever copies of the nodes I have right now.


----------



## tomm (Dec 25, 2009)

*December 27*

hey ark - it seems like I should be able to get high speed access for Sunday night....if you can round up the rest of the gang.  cyst.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 8, 2010)

Well, I had expected us not to have enough people for the 27th and the 3rd/4th or whatever, so I hadn't checked here early enough.....

Anyway, game resumes this Sunday!  Hopefully we'll see everyone there, but I'm not sure yet.  Adoroar might still be MIA, probably another computer problem for all I know.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 16, 2010)

As you undoubtedly saw in the other OOC threads, Ark, my computer seems to be dying. Please NPC Slassz and Tetsu until I return. However, if you wish to not be stuck with that, I will understand. Just please give me a way back in, if you do write them out.

As with the other threads, I will try to get on and update this one when possible. I hope to be back online by March. Good luck while I'm gone!


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 16, 2010)

Yeah, I saw the notice in the Talking the Talk forum.  Slassz and Tetsu will be on autopilot for awhile.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Ark. I have a little more info now, and will be getting my new computer soon. (There is now another one in my house, but it does not belong to me and the owner is saying "No OpenRPG on it.") However, my weekends are going to be rather hectic and taxing for the next few weeks, so I will have to hold off on re-joining for a little while longer.

February 21st, though, I should be good to go, and will be back to handle Slassz and Tetsu. If you could e-mail me the logs from the sessions during my absence, that would be much appreciated.


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 9, 2010)

I'm going to be late tonight, as my family is doing a big Mother's Day dinner out (and celebrating my brother's birthday). I should be on sometime between 7 and 8 PM Pacific.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 30, 2010)

Sorry for the late notice, folks, but it appears my family has made plans for tonight and I will be out of the house for a few hours this evening. -_-  The game session for tonight (May 30th) will have to be cancelled.  Game resumes next week.


----------



## tomm (Jul 1, 2010)

*possibly late on Sunday night*

just a reminder...no sliek on saturday, possible late Cyst on Sunday night


----------



## tomm (Aug 9, 2010)

*having problems tonight*

I can't seem to access the servers tonight....my internet connection from fairpoint has been horrible as of late.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 12, 2010)

No worries, Cyst.  There wasn't a game on the 8th or so, I hadn't gotten back to my usual activities yet at that point.  Got back home on the weekend, but needed a few days to rest, unpack, and catch up on stuff.

Game is on for this week, Sunday August 15th.


----------



## tomm (Aug 13, 2010)

*welcome back*

it is good to see you back in action Ark.  On Friday, the cable company is coming to switch my phone/internet over from DSL to high speed cable.  I'm hoping there will be no gliches setting up my router.  Regardless last week I discovered that I could tap into openrpg from my local Mcdonalds....so it should work out one way or another.  Today my son was watching me paint some skeletons (I have a large painted mini collection) and he commented that I have some "odd" hobbies...he is getting old enough to figure that out.


----------



## tomm (Sep 14, 2010)

*new spells*

Ark - in terms of new spells...depending on what is in this red leather dragon scale spell book....when cyst gets back to Hanten Ganbaru he will look to backfill some older lower level spells:
see invisibility, gust of wind, grease, rope trick, scrying, evard's black tentacles, monster summoning IV, stoneskin, comprehend languages, phantasmal killer.......a few 5th's wouldn't hurt......baleful polymorph...cloudkill...wall of force..summon monster V...all good.   It is nice to have a big fat spell book but at the end of the day you still only have X number of slots and I find myself wishing I had cued up something different every day...orb of sonic  would have been perfect vs that caraytid column....a few lightning bolts would have nice vs the dire wolves....you try to prepare a little bit of this trying to anticipate almost anything....and you wind up coming close to having something suitable for a lot of encounters....but with little spell depth.


----------



## tomm (Sep 26, 2010)

*will be late tonight*

I'm arriving in Chicago exactly at 9:00 pm EST.  It will take me some time to get to my hotel...so plan on me being late....but I should be able to log on before 10 EST.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 1, 2010)

*Loot from the ruins*

Accumulated loot from the trip from Hanten Ganbaru to the ancient ruin and back, including loot from inside the ruin and everything that was fought on the way there and back.  Figure out what you'll sell, what you'll keep, and who will keep what.  You have 6 people to divide the loot between (Path, Slassz, Keen, Phyi, Cyst, and Viktor).  It would also be a good idea to decide what materials or magic items you may want to buy from the _tsukai _and _kannushi _in Hanten Ganbaru.

Most items sell for half their market price unless you go to significant effort to haggle and make some good skill checks in-play.  I included sale prices for most items in this list, but I'm not going to bother doing so for the rest of the mundane items.  Coins, trade bars, gems, precious stones, art pieces, jewelry, rare inks, spell components, and spellbook inscription reagents sell for full value.  Items in this list have already been appraised and identified, for the sake of expediency, but I have not included appraissal/identification costs, so you will have to pay some gold for that purpose in the next session.

The potions, elixirs, and scrolls have been identified by Cyst, Phyi, or Viktor already, some during the trip and others during the downtime in Hanten Ganbaru, so you don't have to pay for those to be ID'd.  I'm assuming that Cyst ID's the spellbook himself at no cost, since the only magic property it has besides the obvious fire immunity is waterproofing, and that's easy enough to determine.

The "items of unknown value" section is stuff you can't just sell to average merchants, mages, or priests in town.  You'll have to find buyers for that stuff in-character during play, either this week or in a later session when you visit a bigger city, or just ditch that stuff.  The journal requires spells to decipher, but is unlikely to be of much value since it's nonmagical and rather old.  The maps are decades or centuries out-of-date but appear to detail the region where Hanten Ganbaru and the ruins now exist, so they might have some value to other adventurers or the like.  The trap schematics would be of some value to some trapsmiths, burglars, tomb-robbers, or assassins, if you can manage to find any in-character to sell them to.  The hill giant's bowl, spoon, and knife are of little value except as curios or something, and only to the right collector or eccentric fellow (or another giant, maybe, if you can find one that will talk and trade with you).

COINAGE AND TRADE BARS
82 Platinum Pieces
1,402 Gold Pieces
611 Silver Pieces
370 Copper Pieces
9 Platinum Bars (4,500 GP total)
13 Gold Bars (650 GP total)
2 Silver Bars (10 GP total)

GEMS AND PRECIOUS STONES
800 GP Fire Opal
300 GP Aquamarine
40 GP Rose Quartz
4 Large Amethysts (360 GP total)
8 Smaller Amethysts (560 GP total)

ART & JEWELRY
80 GP Small Gold Torc
1,200 GP Fire Opal Pendant on a Fine Gold Chain
600 GP Solid Gold Idol of a Tsukari Yamakami (a Mountain God)
400 GP Brass Urn with Jade Inlays
320 GP Bejeweled Grooming Items
600 GP Assorted Jewelry
120 GP Ornate Golden Goblet
400 GP Bejeweled Ivory Dagger Sheath
440 GP Silvered Dagger with Lapis Lazuli Pommel
105 GP Empty Gold Locket on Silver Chain Necklace
60 GP Colorful Wall-Hanging
20 GP Nice Rug
900 GP Ornamental Dagger in Gem-Studded Fancy Sheath
10 GP Wooden Lion Carving
60 GP Rampant Wyvern Ivory Figurine

SPELL COMPONENTS
Spell Component Pouch (5 GP)
2 Golden Pearls (200 GP total, Identify components)
Diamond Dust (400 GP, component for various spells)
Powdered Diamond & Opal (400 GP, Symbol components)
Marked Bones (25 GP, Augury focus)
Incense (25 GP, Augury component)
Powdered Silver (100 GP, component for various spells)
3 Eye Ointments (750 GP total, True Seeing components)
Black Onyx (25 GP, Animate Dead component)
Black Onyx (50 GP, Animate Dead component)
Black Onyx (75 GP, Animate Dead component)
Black Onyx (100 GP, Animate Dead component)
Black Onyx (125 GP, Animate Dead component)
Black Onyx (150 GP, Animate Dead component)
Black Onyx (175 GP, Animate Dead component)
Black Onyx (200 GP, Animate Dead component)

WRITING MATERIALS
2 Scroll Cases
12 Paper Sheets
14 Parchment Sheets
6 Rare Ink Vials (Blue, Green, Yellow, Orange, Red, Violet) (16 GP each)
11 Inkpens
3 Black Ink Vials (8 GP each or 4 GP each if sold)
Sealing Wax (1 pound)
5 Envelopes (5 SP each or 25 CP if sold)
Spellbook Inscription Materials (500 GP worth of red dragon's blood and other reagents, sufficient for 5 spellbook pages)

MUNDANE ARMS AND ARMOR
Spatha (Longsword) (15 GP or 7 GP and 5 SP if sold)
4 Masterwork Spathas (Longswords) (1,260 GP total or 730 GP if sold)
4 Composite Shortbows (allows +2 Str to dmg) (900 GP total or 450 GP if sold)
Composite Shortbow (allows +4 Str to dmg) (375 GP or 187 GP and 5 SP if sold)
246 Arrows (22 GP and 30 CP or 11 GP and 15 CP if sold)
7 Chain Shirts (700 GP or 350 GP if sold)
5 Masterwork Chain Shirts (1,250 GP or 625 GP if sold)
Masterwork Scutum (Heavy Steel Shield) (170 GP or 85 GP if sold)
6 Longswords (90 GP or 45 GP if sold)
6 Battleaxes (60 GP or 30 GP if sold)
10 Longspears (50 GP or 25 GP if sold)
5 Daggers (10 GP or 5 GP if sold)
12 Javelins (12 GP or 6 GP if sold)
4 Banded Mail Armors (1,000 GP or 500 GP if sold)
2 Chainmail Armors (300 GP or 150 GP if sold)
2 Spears (4 GP or 2 GP if sold)
4 Short Swords (40 GP or 20 GP if sold)
2 Heavy Steel Shields (40 GP or 20 GP if sold)
2 Splintmail Armors (400 GP or 200 GP if sold)

MUNDANE MISCELLANY
6 Whetstones
36 Waterskins
12 Trail Rations
2 Small Steel Mirrors
100-ft. Hempen Rope
Masterwork Flute (100 GP or 50 GP if sold, weight 3 lbs.)
4 Masterwork Manacles
2 Masterwork Mason's Tools
Masterwork Metalworker's Tools
Masterwork Thieves' Tools
Masterwork Tinkerer's Tools
Masterwork Woodcarver's Tools
4 Tindertwigs
Sunrod
3 Courtier's Outfits
4 Noble's Outfits
Small Courtier's Outfit (same value as Medium)
Large Sack (2 SP or 1 SP if sold, weight 1 lb., holds twice as much)
Large Charcoal Piece (2 CP or 1 CP if sold)
Large Candle (2 CP or 1 CP if sold, burns twice as long)

ITEMS OF UNKNOWN VALUE
Strange Journal
Map Case with Unfamiliar Maps
Trap Schematics
Large Gorillon-Skull Bowl
Large Femur-Carved Spoon
Large Stone Knife

MAGIC ARMS AND ARMOR
+1 Morningstar (2,308 GP or 1,154 GP if sold)
+1 Breastplate (1,350 GP or 675 GP if sold)
+1 Spatha (Longsword) (2,315 GP or 1,157 GP and 5 SP if sold)
+1 Composite Shortbow (allows +3 Str to dmg) (2,600 GP or 1,300 GP if sold)
+1 Heavy Darkwood Shield (1,257 GP or 628 GP and 5 SP if sold)

PERMANENT WONDROUS ITEMS
Red Dragonhide Spellbook with Adamantine Clasp (strong Abjuration, caster level 12th, item saves at +8, Hardness 5 or 20 vs sundering, HP 5, Open Lock DC 30, weight 6 lbs., Waterproof and Immune to Fire, holds various wizard spells, 100/100 pages filled) (virtually priceless)
Periapt of Wisdom +2 (4,000 GP or 2,000 GP if sold)
Amulet of Health +2 (4,000 GP or 2,000 GP if sold)
Cloak of Charisma +2 (4,000 GP or 2,000 GP if sold)
Bracers of Armor +3 (9,000 GP or 4,500 GP if sold)
Boots of Striding and Springing (5,500 GP or 2,750 GP if sold)
Boots of the Winterlands (2,500 GP or 1,250 GP if sold)
Pearl of Power (2nd-level) (4,000 GP or 2,000 GP if sold)
Minor Circlet of Blasting (6,480 GP or 3,240 GP if sold)
Silver Raven Figurine of Wondrous Power (3,800 GP or 1,900 GP if sold)

EXPENDABLE WONDROUS ITEMS
Gem of Brightness (30 charges remaining) (7,800 GP or 3,900 GP if sold)
Necklace of Fireballs Type IV (one 8d6 bead, two 6d6 beads, two 4d6 beads, four 2d6 beads) (5,400 GP or 2,700 GP if sold)
Brooch of Shielding (14 points remaining) (208 GP or 104 GP if sold)
Brooch of Shielding (72 points remaining) (1,020 GP or 510 GP if sold)
Brooch of Shielding (24 points remaining) (350 GP or 125 GP if sold)
Candle of Truth (2,500 GP or 1,250 GP if sold)
Stone Salve (4,000 GP or 2,000 GP if sold)
Dust of Illusion (1,200 GP or 600 GP if sold)
Universal Solvent (50 GP or 25 GP if sold)
Silversheen Vial (250 GP or 125 GP if sold)
Elixir of Sneaking (250 GP or 125 GP if sold)
Elixir of Fire Breath (1,100 GP or 550 GP if sold)
2 Elixirs of Swimming (500 GP total or 250 GP if sold)
2 Elixirs of Vision (500 GP total or 250 GP if sold)
Robe of Useful Items (2 patches for a dagger, patch for a bullseye lantern, patch for a 2x4-ft. steel mirror, 2 patches for a 10-ft. pole, 2 patches for a 50-ft. hempen rope, patch for one sack, 2 patches for a mule with saddlebags, 2 patches for a 12-ft. rowboat, patch for 10 red garnets worth 100 GP each, 2 patches for a 10x10x10-ft. open pit, patch for a 6x6x12-in. silver coffer worth 500 GP, patch for a 2x4x2-ft. window, patch for a 24-ft. wooden ladder, patch for 2 war dogs/riding dogs) (7,000 GP or 3,500 GP if sold)

POTIONS
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds (5th-level) (750 GP or 375 GP if sold)
Potion of See Invisibility (3rd-level) (300 GP or 150 GP if sold)
Potion of Bull's Strength (3rd-level) (300 GP or 150 GP if sold)
Potion of Invisibility (3rd-level) (300 GP or 150 GP if sold)
8 Potions of Cure Moderate Wounds (3rd-level) (300 GP each or 150 GP each if sold)
Potion of Shield of Faith (3rd-level) (150 GP or 75 GP if sold)
Potion of Divine Favor (3rd-level) (150 GP or 75 GP if sold)
Potion of Speak with Animals (3rd-level) (150 GP or 75 GP if sold)
Potion of Expeditious Retreat (3rd-level) (150 GP or 75 GP if sold)
Potion of Cure Light Wounds (1st-level) (50 GP or 25 GP if sold)

SCROLLS
Arcane Scroll (9th-level, Teleport) (1,125 GP or 562 GP and 5 SP if sold)
Divine Scroll (5th-level, Remove Blindness/Deafness, Magic Circle against Good, Obscure Object, and Invisibility Purge) (1,500 GP or 750 GP if sold)


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 1, 2010)

*Red Dragonhide Spellbook*



tomm said:


> Ark - in terms of new spells...depending on what is in this red leather dragon scale spell book....when cyst gets back to Hanten Ganbaru he will look to backfill some older lower level spells:
> see invisibility, gust of wind, grease, rope trick, scrying, evard's black tentacles, monster summoning IV, stoneskin, comprehend languages, phantasmal killer.......a few 5th's wouldn't hurt......baleful polymorph...cloudkill...wall of force..summon monster V...all good.   It is nice to have a big fat spell book but at the end of the day you still only have X number of slots and I find myself wishing I had cued up something different every day...orb of sonic  would have been perfect vs that caraytid column....a few lightning bolts would have nice vs the dire wolves....you try to prepare a little bit of this trying to anticipate almost anything....and you wind up coming close to having something suitable for a lot of encounters....but with little spell depth.




Basic details on the spellbook are noted above in the treasure list, except for the specific spells it contains.  The spellbook has Endure Elements, Mage Armor, Shield, Rope Trick, Scorching Ray, See Invisibility, Dispel Magic, Fireball, Fly, Black Tentacles, Phantasmal Killer, Scrying, Stoneskin, Fabricate, Summon Monster V, Teleport, Disintegrate, Energy Immunity (from Tome & Blood), Greater Dispel Magic, Stone to Flesh, Limited Wish, Power Word Blind, and Summon Monster VII.  Plus one page of nonmagical notes in the same unidentified language as the other writings in the ruins.

I rolled for each spell you asked about, 50% chance, and included the spells that were needed to create some of the magic items in the loot, plus a semi-random selection of other spells (d% rolls for each spell I figured the former owner might have studied).


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 2, 2010)

A rough calculation of what I expect you might sell and what you might keep results in approximately 18,000 GP worth of stuff per person.  The spellbook can roughly be estimated at 16,000 GP or so in value, but that's a very rough estimate since it's unique (it could be worth more or less to different wizards; in Cyst's case, it includes a few spells that he already knows, so those pages aren't worth anything to him).  Depending on what you actually choose to sell and what you decide to keep, the treasure shares may vary.


----------



## tomm (Oct 5, 2010)

*Scroll request for Irinijia Silverbough*

Basically I am interested in backfilling some low level spells:

gust of wind, grease,  comprehend languages, wind wall, knock, whispered wind to send Irinijia messages from outside of the tower.  I made a big blunder working on my node.  I thought I hit the clone button and I accidentally deleted my 8th level node.....yikes.   Clone and delete are adjacent to each other and I couldn't find anything on openrpg to undo what I did.  I basically recreated the 8th level node to the best I could remember it.  I quoted my outstanding XP in the chat....so if you have the log it is there..somewhere around 38100 XP.  I learned something anyway.  I copied the log from last night when I logged off.  But I was in one of the whisper tabs when I copied it to a HTML file..  So instead of copying the general chat I only got the whisper tab....now I know you can do that.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 5, 2010)

I do have your 8th-level node, Cyst, though the XP total wasn't up-to-date since it was from when you first hit 8th-level.  I'll send it to you next session.  However, you really should save your character-sheet node to its own file after updating it for a new level or the like, then you can load it back onto the gametree later if you ever delete it or suffer a gametree-file corruption due to computer errors.

I generally save my whisper-tab logs separately.  But yeah, you can save each chat-tab's log, one by one.

You already learned last time that Irinajia doesn't know the Grease spell (nor Black Tentacles, both of which Cyst asked about on the group's first visit to her tower).  She also doesn't know Gust of Wind or Whispering Wind, but you might ask Nidan Higuchi.  Irinajia can make scrolls of Wind Wall, Knock, and Comprehend Languages for Cyst.


----------



## tomm (Oct 6, 2010)

*can you send me the main chat log from last session per email?*

I think I have the 8 level cyst rebuilt fairly accurately.....because cyst was in the wildernis when level 8 was reached....there was no change in money, scrolls, physical items perse.  I backup my character using Microsoft excel.  If you have a minute to send me per email the HTML files for last session's log and the cyst 8th level node i'll proof it and have the 9th level node ready to go.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 1, 2010)

We've closed down the 13 Kingdoms sub-forums. You're still using this thread, so I've moved it to the PbP forum "Talking the Talk."


----------

